# ~~ACCUTRON~BULOVA~CARAVELLE **WRUW** APRIL 2021~~



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*







*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron 541


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1957 Bulova


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh yeah, it's April









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddybill (May 27, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

N1 Accutron Date and Day, "BD"


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*M7 Accutron Model 'MD425'*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Astronaut


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

sixtysix said:


>


What year is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

A vintage Bulova haul from the bay! A 1963 Regatta 23 and a 1970 Sea King!


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

minuteman62 said:


>


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

1968 Devil Diver


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1961 14kt Yellow Gold Spaceview Case 2319*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron "MD 425"


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Yesterday:










The day before (Friday):


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1970 Bulova International.


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gift from my wife I think seven years ago.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Accutron Astronaut "J" Circa 1967*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron 411


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

A little sample

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron Date and Day "R"


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1974 Bulova Minuteman.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*M1 14kt White Gold Alpha Spaceview











The Alpha Restoration about 2 years ago. Replateit did the case, Rob B did the movement.







*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 (1960) Accutron 521. This model was produced for only one year and featured a glass crystal and snap on case back.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> M0 (1960) Accutron 521. This model was produced for only one year and featured a glass crystal and snap on case back.


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got this guy


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Lots of love for this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Retro Bulova.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron 567


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron 203. It's never too late...what a restoration can accomplish.?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1961 Accutron Model '206'

















*


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mattmacklind2 said:


> View attachment 15831921


Matt................that's a sensational watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

HF sweeping quartz :


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

For church today, Bulova Excellency.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Devil "666" Accutron Diver with Depth Gauge....


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1968 Bulova Accutron Cream Dial Swiss Astronaut* /*w JB Champion Bullet Band








*


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


> M0 Accutron 203. It's never too late...what a restoration can accomplish.?
> View attachment 15831761
> 
> View attachment 15831762


Wow! You do great work! I wish I could do that well! Well done, sir!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

N0 Bulova Sea King.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Put the Adventurer on a mesh. Looks pretty good I think.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

1973 RR Approved Accutron.
Joe


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1971 Caravelle Auto.


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1963 Bulova Accutron Model 559 in 14kt Gold.

















*


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> View attachment 15841601
> 
> View attachment 15841603


That's a beauty! Love the Roman numerals.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

N3 Bulova Golden Clipper.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M1 Accutron 'Spaceview'


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Bulova A17A, caliber BNCH, _circa_ 1959...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Now top of devil is orange


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil at work..


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron "435"


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Monday morning Mickey on my Bulova 97B172 quartz, purchased at Disney Springs in 2019.


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Just arrived from bead blasting by Jay at MCWW. He did a great job, and it turned out exactly how I wanted it to.

I wanted to approximate the look of the original as much as possible.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

1972 President


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Was wearing this yesterday.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*THE 70's
BULOVA SPORTS Watches *

_1970 DEEP SEA 666ft. CHRONOGRAPH " B "_

*







*


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Today's watch is my 1984 Bulova/Caravelle quartz, a gift from my parents for my university graduation. We've been through a lot together, had it refurbished in December 2019.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Accutron "255" caliber 218


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*1968 Astronaut "T"








*


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M7 Accutron caliber 214


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Accutronredux said:


> M7 Accutron caliber 214


Is that a new addition to the collection?


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

No…just one of many that see little wrist time. Two things attracted me was the heavy lume on the dial and the Swiss case/movement.💕


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

1969 Bulova Sea King. Black dial, white whale. "The white whale! The d*mned white whale!"


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Ending the month with one of my Astronauts👌


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Found this Accutron bracelet in my rounds yesterday. Anyone have an idea what watch it would go with? I have five Accutrons and it's too wide for them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Signed second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Surfboard quartz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddybill (May 27, 2010)




----------

